

Is uProxy dead? - d0ugie

They appeared to have missed their launch deadlines, the first Google Search return for uProxy redirects to a Google page not about uProxy and I see little sign of it on social media.
======
willscott
There's significant incentive for us to wait until we feel all the security
pieces we have been working on are relatively stable before releasing.

Even if we don't advertise, we really want to have multiple security audits,
and to know that it's pretty hard to mess up with the software before it gets
in the hands of anyone who could get in trouble for using it.

It's a hard balance to strike, but we're getting pretty close :)

The github link has most of the source public, it's really just the front end
UX that's kept private until we're ready to open up a public beta.

------
cjbprime
[https://github.com/uProxy](https://github.com/uProxy) has many changes made
in the last 24 hours, so I don't expect it's dead.

~~~
d0ugie
Why didn't I check there first. Sorry for the bother -- my first Ask HN
attempt, and asked-and-answered it was. Thanks fellas, glad to know it's still
in motion. Fan of this project.

